# Power cable routing in 97 Blazer?



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey all, I'm trying to help my nephew out in installing a basic sub and amp in his blazer. His dad called the other night wondering where to route the 6ga. power cable he bought, so I thought I'd ask someone with blazer experience. 

They've looked at the firewall and hadn't found an obvious ideal location (like the clutch cable hole). I haven't had the chance to look at it personally yet, so I couldn't contribute much.

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance!

Jim aka Less


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

theres not a main wire harness port for the cars electronics? thats where i ran mine (my cars not a blazer)I'd assume any car would have such a harness going through the firewall though, than I ran it down the center console, or you could even run it in the corner paneling of the car, just drill your own hole in the firewall and puddy that ***** up.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

As I mentioned, I haven't seen the car yet, so I don't really know and in mine, I was able to use the pre-made hole for the clutch cable. Its been my experience that pre-made holes for harnesses and the like are already pretty full from the factory, but I'll take a look and see how it looks. 

Having never drilled a hole in a fire wall, I've no experience with putty of that sort = so I'd welcome any info on brands or types. I was told that the fire wall was pretty hard to get to from the inside and they don't have a hoist, making it hard to get to the bottom too... I did mention that I thought the best bet might be to just try to "go around the corner" by running it through body channels until you reach the kick panel area and then bring it through.

Still, I'd love to know if there is an "easy way" that some Blazer owners have used in the past! Thanks for your thoughts =)

Jim


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

you should be able to run a 6 gauge through anything existing, its not even all that big. its like as thick as a damn cluch cable.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

Pull back the carpet on the passenger's side floor board. In the firewall there should be a grommet with the antenna wire (I think it's the antenna) coming through through the firewall. Just cut a small slit in the grommet and slip the power wire in along side the other wire. I have had 3-4 s-10 style vehicles and they all had this grommet in the same spot. It actually works out pretty easy. In fact I am just about to go out in the garage and run my welding cable through this spot on my ZR-5 S-10. G/L and let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Excellent Cheesehead - EXACTLY what I was looking for... Ev - thanks too. 

I'm going to see if I can just slip it in the grommet though first. If not, I'll see if I can expand the hole and get a new grommet or maybe just drill right nearby. I had bad luck bypassing the grommet in Civic but was able to fix it before the insulation wore through and welded the power cable to the firewall =)

It'll be nice to have some informed input to offer.

Jim / Less


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

less said:


> Excellent Cheesehead - EXACTLY what I was looking for... Ev - thanks too.
> 
> I'm going to see if I can just slip it in the grommet though first. If not, I'll see if I can expand the hole and get a new grommet or maybe just drill right nearby. I had bad luck bypassing the grommet in Civic but was able to fix it before the insulation wore through and welded the power cable to the firewall =)
> 
> ...


You shouldn't have any problem running 8 gauge through the grommet. I just finished up running 4 gauge welding cable (thick insulation) through the grommet. Just take a steak knife and make a slit next to the cable that is already there. Then pull the grommet away from the fire wall. Take a coat hanger and fish it through the hole in the firewall from the inside and it will come out below the air conditioning unit. Then tape your power wire onto the hanger and pull back through.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Sweet... very helpful! As it turns out I'm going to help my nephew get this in over this weekend on our camping trip - weather permitting anyhow. I'll be sure to bring a wire hanger, some fish tape, etc.

Thanks again.
Jim


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

cheesehead said:


> Pull back the carpet on the passenger's side floor board. In the firewall there should be a grommet with the antenna wire (I think it's the antenna) coming through through the firewall. Just cut a small slit in the grommet and slip the power wire in along side the other wire. I have had 3-4 s-10 style vehicles and they all had this grommet in the same spot. It actually works out pretty easy. In fact I am just about to go out in the garage and run my welding cable through this spot on my ZR-5 S-10. G/L and let me know if you have any other questions.


This is what I always do since the battery is on that side as well.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

audio+civic said:


> This is what I always do since the battery is on that side as well.


exactly!


----------



## Audio_Images (Jun 21, 2010)

PM sent


----------

